
Are Rich People Smart or Lucky or Neither? - respinal
https://interestingengineering.com/are-rich-people-smart-or-lucky-or-neither
======
vanniv
It requires some luck to become truly wealthy from anything but the top
quartile or so in a single generation.

It requires responsibility, dedication, and intentionality to accomplish it in
two generations, or to maintain wealth earned more than one generation ago.
Luck always helps, and exceptionally bad luck will doom anyone, but it isn't
so necessary for the long road to wealth

Intelligence, beyond a certain moderate amount, is not required. It is a
significant asset, of course, but the other ingredients are still required

